# The RCR Education Fund for Children of Fallen Soldiers



## Michael OLeary (17 Apr 2007)

Following a request by the family of Cpl Brent Poland, The Royal Canadian Regiment is establishing a fund to provide support for the post-secondary education of the children of soldiers of the Regiment who have died in the service of Canada. Specific details of the Education Fund's management will be published once they have been finalized.

In the interim, donations to this Education Fund may be forwarded to the Regimental Headquarters of The RCR.  Cheques should be made out to "*The RCR Fund - Education Fund*" in order to ensure they are donated to the appropriate sub-account.

Cheques may be sent to:

*RHQ The RCR
Wolseley Barracks
701 Oxford St East
London, Ontario
N5Y 4T7*

Other methods of payment will be made available once preparations for them have been completed.

Pro Patria 

M.M. O'Leary 
Captain 
Regimental Adjutant, The RCR


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Apr 2007)

Donations to *The RCR Education Fund for Children of Fallen Soldiers* may now be made using credit cards or PayPal through the Regimental Store:

http://www.thercrkitshop.com/index.php?page=products/index.php&indid=688

Pro Patria


----------

